# Roamio OTA w/ Lifetime (new) - Amazon $299.99



## energyx (Mar 5, 2016)

EDIT: Wow, and they're already gone. Had them in my cart to confirm quantity available and they were gone in 10 minutes. I did get one to replace the Warehouse damaged box unit I haven't fired up yet. That will go back.

20 back in stock. Mods move this if it's not the right forum.

Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Streaming-Product-Lifetime-Service/dp/B0148ZRFVO


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

energyx said:


> EDIT: Wow, and they're already gone. Had them in my cart to confirm quantity available and they were gone in 10 minutes. I did get one to replace the Warehouse damaged box unit I haven't fired up yet. That will go back.
> 
> 20 back in stock. Mods move this if it's not the right forum.
> 
> ...


They went Fast


----------



## energyx (Mar 5, 2016)

mark1958 said:


> They went Fast


Not sure if it's someone with a script to buy them up or what... starting to wonder if my single unit order will even ship. It did show 20 in stock for about 10-15 mins from Amazon.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

energyx said:


> Not sure if it's someone with a script to buy them up or what... starting to wonder if my single unit order will even ship. It did show 20 in stock for about 10-15 mins from Amazon.


Did you get an E-mail from Amazon confirming you order ? they are usually petty quick about.
Other wise i would wonder if some one at amazon put the wrong price in, also you can check to see if your card has been tagged for the amount of the purchase.


----------



## energyx (Mar 5, 2016)

mark1958 said:


> Did you get an E-mail from Amazon confirming you order ? they are usually petty quick about.
> Other wise i would wonder if some one at amazon put the wrong price in, also you can check to see if your card has been tagged for the amount of the purchase.


Looks like it's shipping.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

energyx said:


> Not sure if it's someone with a script to buy them up


It's our resident random idiot hedging his bet on atsc 3.0 taking over next Tuesday.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Wil said:


> It's our resident random idiot hedging his bet on atsc 3.0 taking over next Tuesday.


Actually it would be you hedging your bets that I am incorrect about ATSC 3.0

I have no use for a product that will become obsolete quickly - or sell to unknowing people that might find it does not work for them in a year or so.

But then again, I guess some of us have ethics.


----------

